# Where to grease wheel axels?



## flash4o (Feb 3, 2017)

Briggs 1024MD 24" 208cc dual stage, manual says to grease the wheel axels, but there are no grease fittings outside\inside of wheels.

How do I grease??


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

You want to pull the wheels off one at a time, grease the shaft of the axle and put the wheel back on. Pay close attention when you remove each wheel because there might be a key on the axle that keeps the wheel engaged (easily lost if not paying attention). Check your parts diagram in your owner's manual first. Also look for any grease fittings that might be on the housing when you pull off each wheel (if present, the fitting(s) are much easier to grease with the wheel removed).


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

There's often a Bushing in the side of the Frame that prevents the Axle from cutting into the Frame. The Bushing is usually hexagonal so that it won't (shouldn't) rotate with the Axle, and a little grease placed in it will ensure that the Axle will not stick to it.

If the Bushing (which may be a hard plastic) starts showing signs of wear and doesn't fit snugly in the hexagonal receptacle in the Frame, then it should be replaced BEFORE any damage is done.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you see a little the on the axle, sand it off then wipe it off, then grease. I suggest only synthetic! Preferably chassis grease, same you would use for your auger's zerk fittings.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

flash4o said:


> Briggs 1024MD 24" 208cc dual stage, manual says to grease the wheel axels, but there are no grease fittings outside\inside of wheels.
> 
> How do I grease??


The purpose of the grease is to limit the effects of washout causing rusting of the interface between wheel and axle. This corrosion will make the wheel difficult to remove. You must use waterproof grease, which is commonly available as Marine grease. 

Good luck.


----------



## flash4o (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks all for the tips and insight.

I spent an hour yesterday changing oil, greasing\lubing every metal and moving part possible, and wiping down the rest. I like to do a thorough job especially before storing for the summer.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

flash4o said:


> Thanks all for the tips and insight.
> 
> I spent an hour yesterday changing oil, greasing\lubing every metal and moving part possible, and wiping down the rest. I like to do a thorough job especially before storing for the summer.


Did you take off the bottom plate? Is there a chain? You put one drop of synthetic oil per link on the roller as you are turning the wheel then wipe off. You are not oiling the chain but the inside of the roller, the space between the roller and the rivet pin.


----------



## flash4o (Feb 3, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Did you take off the bottom plate? Is there a chain? You put one drop of synthetic oil per link on the roller as you are turning the wheel then wipe off. You are not oiling the chain but the inside of the roller, the space between the roller and the rivet pin.


Did not take the bottom plate off; machine only has 5 hours on it.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

flash4o said:


> Did not take the bottom plate off; machine only has 5 hours on it.


Then you are trusting the manufacturer lubed it?


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Feb 5, 2015)

flash4o said:


> I like to do a thorough job especially before storing for the summer.


Great approach!



flash4o said:


> Did not take the bottom plate off; machine only has 5 hours on it.


Corrosion loves that approach.


----------



## flash4o (Feb 3, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Then you are trusting the manufacturer lubed it?


I bought from a local trusted dealer who walked me thru everything (lube) they did and that was one of the items.

However, I will take the wheels off and check & re grease. Might as well as I'm prepping it for summer storage.


----------



## flash4o (Feb 3, 2017)

grouchy-hermit said:


> Great approach!
> 
> 
> 
> Corrosion loves that approach.


I see what you did there


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

flash4o said:


> Did not take the bottom plate off; machine only has 5 hours on it.





flash4o said:


> I bought from a local trusted dealer who walked me thru everything (lube) they did and that was one of the items.
> 
> If they did, wow, good dealer, has the integrity to do the job the way it should be done. Most dealers on a sale see $$$ signs and want to increase their profit by doing as little work as possible. All of those great dealers in my area has since retired and closed the business.
> 
> However, I will take the wheels off and check & re grease. Might as well as I'm prepping it for summer storage.


Might as well. If you use synthetic, I'd check it 5 years down the road if you are using the machine only occasionally, a few times a year.


----------

